# Young hen



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I had a broody hen who was sitting on eggs. After four weeks only one egg hatched . So we have one chick/hen that is adored by its mum. They have been living in a small hen house together , although they r sleeping separate from other hens and cockerel they still mix daily. The thing is this chick has feathers is half the size of its mum and it follows her round and gets so upset when it looses sight of her . What age do chick usually leave their mums side , it's not a problem them being together just curious


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi!! The mother hen will eventually start to roost with the others, and begin to move herself away from the chick. She will break away a little at a time, and the chick will move away a little at a time. It's a gradual process, but it happens!! Great question, but lame answer!!!!


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

Again thanks for your reply 
:0)


----------

